# Long water port/arm for l1



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Anyone got one off these, time to give my group a bit off a overhaul, and was thinking off grabbing one, does it make any difference/tame the volcanicity a bit?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

The water always spurts out the water tap as it comes from the steam boiler which is mega hot. GS3 has a mixer so it comes out at the temp you want it instead of boiling


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> GS3 has a mixer so it comes out at the temp you want it instead of boiling


Its lurvly


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Its lurvly


Tease


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I still need to get 2 spanners so I can lube the toggles, been putting it off for about a year now!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Put some plastic tape around the chrome thread before putting on the spanner - protects the chrome from scratching.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

You can probably get away with using a single spanner by holding the tap assembly to counter torque require to undo the chrome nut. This worked when I serviced an LI.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

the Veloce water arm behaves impeccably.Perhaps the smaller boiler makes a difference although with the larger boiler it was also manageable


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> You can probably get away with using a single spanner by holding the tap assembly to counter torque require to undo the chrome nut. This worked when I serviced an LI.


I don't have any spanners that fit! only an adjustable one









Pretty sure thecatlinux offered to lend me one back over the summer but should just buy one really.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Adjustable spanner is fine - what I use. Just make sure it doesn't go slack when you're doing the job.


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Mmm, that's a shame maybe won't purchase one then, seem to be drinking mostly americano these days so wondering if I even need a espresso machine,


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

You could make an americano type drink with an Aeropress, but an Americano is hot water + espresso


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Yeah I know, just think I'm edging towards brewed more, less faff, mess and money, maybe come round to it again but don't really make many milk drinks, and if I do they're so small, there drunk before you can sit down and appreciate them,

sorry in a dialling in grump today


----------

